# HID Lighting information



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

DRofElectricity said:


> Can somebody point me in the direction of a good site that has good information on all the types of HID lighting.
> 
> Thanks


Read this and welcome the forum...http://www.aceagen.com/NR/rdonlyres...h_Intensity_Discharge_Electrical_Lighting.pdf


----------



## The Lightman (Jan 9, 2010)

DRofElectricity said:


> Can somebody point me in the direction of a good site that has good information on all the types of HID lighting.Thanks


OK
http://www.sylvania.com/Lighting101/LearnLighting/LightAndColor/HIDTechnology/
http://www.advance.philips.com/advancenotice/subscribe.aspx
http://www.cooperlighting.com/content/source/elearning.cfm
http://www.ies.org/edoppts/learn/discoverlighting/default.htm
https://www.gelearningcentral.com/features.html
http://www.lightingdesignlab.com/articles/toc.htm
http://www.iesna.org/
http://www.gelighting.com/na/business_lighting/education_resources/tools_software/toolkit/
http://www.lrc.rpi.edu/researchareas/applicationDesign.asp
http://www.nalmco.org/
http://aboutlightingcontrols.org/Education_Express/welcome.php
http://www.osram.com/osram_com/Tool..._Training/Product_Training_Program/index.html
http://www.lighttp://elearning.unvlt.com/%28alxnac55evj53lqajo0bmg2s%29/login.aspxhtingsolutionscenter.com/?content=about
http://www.squaredlightingcontrol.com/training/register1.cfm
http://ezlearn.leviton.com/el_front/
http://www.brainshark.com/brainshar...62&sky=6A5F3454A9CF46599BFC992A580DCFE1&uid=0
http://www.gelighting.com/na/business_lighting/education_resources/learn_about_light/
http://www.ies.org/edoppts/learn/discoverlighting/default.htm


----------

